# Help please! Advice on cockapoo ears



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there, yet again another daft question from a new mummy but here it goes ..... what should the inside of Pippa's ears look like? When you lift Pippa's ear you can see some brown wax around the grovey/bumpy bits - i'm not saure how much i can fiddle with? I know you're not to put things in the ear but does 'in the ear' mean poking down in the 'hole' and therefore is it ok to wipe the 'grovey' bits (although they look like they need flattening first (!)) that arent so easy to get to with wipes? Also i've heard about hair plucking ein the ears - although i wouldnt attempt it at the mo (but maybe one day) i'd just like to know which bits of hair shouldnt be there as i might need to take her somewhere to get it done. 
I dont suppose someone can post a pic of what ears should look like eg. with hair removed and if you're really good even a before & after shot!!??


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

My vet showed me how to clean Lolly's ears as she had lots of brown gunk in one of her ears. I get some wet cotton wool and make it into a bullet shape and then pop it into the ear and wiggle it quite violently around. 
Have you taken Pippa to your vets yet? Lolly had to have drops in the gunky ear when we first got her to stop her getting/or kill any ear mites. Might be worth checking with your vet and getting them to show you how to clean her ears.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

will do some before and after sbots today as gypsys ear cannas are over grown, 


for cleaning the ears i get a cotten ball half it put a little baby oil or ear cleaner on it and use my finger to clean the ear with the cotten ball. it molds to your finger so comes out when you finger does.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Interesting how the vets differ. My vet showed me to squirt some ear cleaner into the ear canal and then massage at the base of the ear, you can hear it squelching. Then wipe excess away with cotton wool. Izzy used to have dreadful ears full of very dark red/brown wax until i changed to Natural Instinct. She also had weepy eyes with a red/brown discharge that has also now gone.


----------

